# Who says Australian property is a dud investment ATM?



## The Mint Man (1 December 2006)

WOW!!!   
Have a go at this......


> *Boom town keeps up the pace with $12.3m house sale*
> Author: Jonathan Chancellor
> Date: December 1, 2006
> Publication:  Sydney Morning Herald (subscribe)
> ...




75% in 18 months...
All you need is a spare 7mil or a bank who will lend it to you   

cheers


----------



## sam76 (1 December 2006)

or some sucker willing to pay 75% more than you for it!


----------



## spitrader1 (1 December 2006)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> WOW!!!
> Have a go at this......
> 
> 
> ...




apparently according to bronte, the market has peaked.


----------



## juddy (1 December 2006)

spitrader1 said:
			
		

> apparently according to bronte, the market has peaked.




not at the top end, the bottom end has seen a lack of first home buyers. Land developers south of the river are knocking $40k off blocks (today's West)


----------



## spitrader1 (1 December 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> not at the top end, the bottom end has seen a lack of first home buyers. Land developers south of the river are knocking $40k off blocks (today's West)



this statement was made as to the property markets status as a whole


----------



## juddy (1 December 2006)

Does the property market Australia wide act as a single entity? I'm not sure it does.


----------



## spitrader1 (1 December 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> Does the property market Australia wide act as a single entity? I'm not sure it does.



of course it doesnt. the systemic risk with property is much less than that of the ASX. hence my absoloute laughter and distain for her comment.


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

ROTFLMAO!!!! @ Bronte!!!!

Great tan....are those real?


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

JOE!!!!!

What are you doing, that was a superhero! And she was perfectly covered up.....and i mean perfectly!!!!

LMAO!!


----------



## Bronte (1 December 2006)

Hehe!


----------



## juddy (1 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO!!!! @ Bronte!!!!
> 
> Great tan....are those real?




And I pictured you as a decrepit, old, toothless... Good Lord!


----------



## spitrader1 (1 December 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Hehe!



battmans wife reveals herself


----------



## chops_a_must (1 December 2006)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> Perth's best-known house, built by the late Bond Corp lieutenant Peter Beckwith, has been sold for $12.25 million, just 18 months after selling for $7 million.



Yeah... I think I remember doing burnouts on the lawn of that place.   

As to block sizes going down in value, I'd say it is because of the impracticalities of living so far away from everything.


----------



## justjohn (1 December 2006)

I think its batmans offsider Robyn :


----------



## Bronte (1 December 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> I think its batmans offsider Robyn :



I am very pleased you liked my picture lads


----------



## wayneL (1 December 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> I am very pleased you liked my picture lads




A bit of silicon there I reckon.

But I've never seen a woman(?) post raunchy photos before... hmmmmmmm.


----------



## justjohn (1 December 2006)

Is Bronte a woman   :22_yikes:


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 December 2006)

Is the picture the real thing  ie Bruce Wayne, a billionaire industrialist, *playboy,* and philanthropist.........
I could settle for the philanthropic part of it ,but PLAYBOY and those silicon valley credentials just don't measure up to Anabolic Batman.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2006)

btw Bronte, here's me doing some exercise this mornin , sugar. 
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage61_4.html

and this is the missus with the quads - they were in a bad mood this day 
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage81_4.html


----------



## wayneL (1 December 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> Is Bronte a woman   :22_yikes:




If you believe it.... which I don't.


----------

